# wool shops



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can buy wool and baby patterns in paphos?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

samtico said:


> Does anyone know where i can buy wool and baby patterns in paphos?


Theres a shop called stitchcraft by the traffic lights at the St. George Hotel.
I don't know whether they do wool and knitting patterns but its maybe worth giving them a try.

Veronica


----------



## samtico (Mar 19, 2009)

*wool*



Veronica said:


> Theres a shop called stitchcraft by the traffic lights at the St. George Hotel.
> I don't know whether they do wool and knitting patterns but its maybe worth giving them a try.
> 
> Veronica


ok thanks veronica i wil give them a try.


----------

